# Tabletop RPG ITT



## aqxsl (Jun 10, 2012)

Let's discuss yer pen-and-paper experiences of the past and present.  Tell me about your campaigns, characters, etc... from RPGs of the tabletop variety.

This is how I spend my weekend nights at one of the biggest party universities in the country; 9+ hour sessions of pizza buffet, sperglords, and pointless arguing; its great.  Fuck the bros, fuck the college experience, I'd rather have hard-hitting narrative.  Right now I'm playing a longterm (3-4 month) Shadowrun campaign with five others.  I really, really like the cyberpunk setting of Shadowrun and I'd say from my, albeit noobish experience, I much prefer the BP build system over the standard D&D leveling track; the amount of customization is far more compelling.

Considering the bleak setting, my character is comparably grimy and depressing.  Naturally, he is an anthro (in game terms, a feline surge 3 metagenetic); of course I get shit from my friends for being furry, but I don't care because my character is a pimp (literally, in game I have whores and run a brothel).  He serves the charismatic "face" role for negotiations/initmidations/etc...Unfortunately he is majorly addicted to this drug "jazz" which is a more potent form of cocaine; I have to frequently roll to see if I resist "snooting" a dose of jazz.  When he doesn't resist, all hell tends to break loose (ie I narrowly dodged getting a crippling STD last time).  Another vice is that, prior to his metagenetic mutation, he was a leader of a humans against non-humans racism society.  He still has some "residual" racism against non-humans, consequently he hates what he has become.  Part of his character development is overcoming his racism and eventually accepting himself as a catman.  Typically I have to resist blurting out a racial slur to an orc; I tend to get my ass beat a lot... LOL

In terms of storyline, our 'gang' is working on getting out of our "street rat" rut by creating a drug production facility/Nightclub in a warehouse we just procured from the Yakuza.  Unfortunately we left a lot of "loose-ends" as a result of getting this warehouse (aka a pile of corpses), so we've been spending time trying to tie them up.  Our brilliant solution for eliminating the corpse problem was "flesh-eating beetles" (apparently they are used in taximdermy).  So we spent the most recent session getting two tons of flesh eating beetles in order to set up a "corpse processing plant".

Welp, its pretty graphic and over the top; but definitely fun as hell.


Alright, tell me some RPG fun times.







(This is what I got when I did an image search for Shadowrun btw, lol)


----------



## FoxKit (Jun 11, 2012)

Tonight I'm doing a playtest for a game I'm working on that may be of interest? o.o



​
_TailWinds_ is a pulp-adventure game that takes place in 1938, in a world where aeroplanes are more common than automobiles and the world is inhabited by anthropomorphic animals.

Our game has three players at the moment: an elephant named Horus Q. Chutney flying the Spirit of India. An India-born British citizen, he holds very old-world ideals (calling the United States the 'former colonies') and comes from very old money. Used to a very rich life, he barely knows how to use his elephant gun, but he never forgets a grudge or a favour. Second is "Lucky" an Irish hare with a penchant for whisky and who has escaped many a tough scrape by the skin of his whiskers. Lastly is Sophia Thompson, a timid gazelle secretary who, due to some misfiled paperwork, has become a field agent in training who is terrified of violence.

The squadron (party) are trainees in the Agency, an international aerial police force. They are tasked with bringing justice to the lawless international skies, fighting sky pirates, Nazis, and supernatural forces known only to the illusive and mysterious Illuminati.

Their current session has them pursuing Heinrich Lannerfalke, a.k.a. The Phoenix--a Nazi scientist, international criminal, and immortal.



Spoiler: The Phoenix











Spoiler: The Marley Red Sky Pirates








The game itself is on Facebook, and we're going to be opening a beta sometime soon if anyone is interested. n.n


----------

